# ATITool 0.0.23 More Sensitive to Artifacts?



## ati.bob (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm not really sure about this, but is ATITool 0.0.23 more sensitive than the previous versions (0.0.22)? This question popped up because just recently that the total "overclockable" speed for my 9550 card went down from 442MHz for the core to a maximum-artifact-free overclock of 437MHz... I've checked the heatsink and the temperature is just like the usual temp (around 35-40+ degrees celcius) and I even re-lapped my GPU heatsink plus I've reduced the amount of thermal paste (Cooler Master HTK-002 with added Al-particles..) applied to improve the contact between the core and the heatsink...

FYI: I'm using a generic heatsink with a ~5000rpm fan that have been custom-modded to fit onto my card.. and using Cooler Master Copper RAMsinks on all the memory chips...


----------



## ati.bob (Feb 13, 2005)

I've uninstalled ATITool 0.0.23 and tried out ATITool version 0.0.22.. it all went back to normal.. I can still clock my GPU core speed up to 442MHz and the scanner reported no artifacts... 

I just want a confirmation.. is ATITool 0.0.23 more sensitive and more accurate in detecting artifacts or is it that my card just can't handle the speed.. please give me a reply because I don't want my card go bursting in flame..


----------



## Guyver (Feb 13, 2005)

Changelog of 0.0.23 says "Improved artifact detection on X800."

Maybe there was sth wrong with 0.0.22's error detection?


----------



## ati.bob (Feb 13, 2005)

P/S: I have an ATI Radeon 9550 made by Sapphire.. 

I've tried checking the use old artifact scanning method in ATITool 0.0.23 and it worked.. I can clock as high as previously with no artifact.. so I need to confirm with W1zzard.. some answers please..?


----------



## gigabyteati1979 (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi guys. Ati tool(0.23) detects artifacts on my rad 9800pro pretty quickly. The card
is running at stock speeds . I ran Atitool (0.22) for an hour. No artifacts were
detected. The card is new. Is it damaged? Thanks for your replies in advance!!!
I personally think it has sth to do with atitool, rather than my card, but feel I need
some clarification!


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 13, 2005)

the new scanning method adds a lot more stress .. i'm not 100% sure it is compeltely error free tho ..


----------

